# BSH- Work of Art Turbo Kit Development



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*New friends playing nice together*

Lets see what kind of trouble these two amigos can get into


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: New friends playing nice together (BSH Speedshop)*

thatys looks nice? how big is it??


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: New friends playing nice together (BSH Speedshop)*

sorry, what exactly is that tial piece there?


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: New friends playing nice together (BSH Speedshop)*

I know were those go


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

done yet


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (sciblades)*

Nice Manifold in the left there







That Tial VBand ehxuast housing it Awesome and light!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: New friends playing nice together ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_thatys looks nice? how big is it??

The turbo in the picture is a GT3076R, its for the shop killer. The turbo the housing is going on is a slightly smaller GT3071R. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: New friends playing nice together (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_sorry, what exactly is that tial piece there?

The tial piece is a cast stainless steel V Band In-Out housing. Its very light, very compact, and very easy to install.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: New friends playing nice together (BSH Speedshop)*

I'ts great, also has a quicker spool, and make the same power at a lower boost level then lets say A Garrett Exhaust Housing at a Higher Boost level!!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: New friends playing nice together (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_I'ts great, also has a quicker spool, and make the same power at a lower boost level then lets say A Garrett Exhaust Housing at a Higher Boost level!!

What its getting bolted to wont be to shabby either


----------



## kimhemm (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: New friends playing nice together (BSH Speedshop)*

Good looking trouble


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

fancy pieces!


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

lol that might as well be a 35r


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: New friends playing nice together (BSH Speedshop)*

Jesse?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: New friends playing nice together (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Jesse?

Jesse will be doing all the manifold design and his staff will be doing the production work.







AFI and BSH work well together.


----------



## rissa422 (Jan 17, 2009)

i wanna see the rest of that manifold!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (rissa422)*


----------



## rissa422 (Jan 17, 2009)

ooo ****, thats more runners than I expceted! haha. Wow afi's fab work is always top notch. Would you be willing to sell just a mani for the 2.0t in the near future?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (rissa422)*

This thread will turn into the thread that will answer that question shortly.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Two new pictures of the assembled turbocharger as well as some comparisons. 
This first photo shows the size difference of the tial housing in .63 compared to a .86 Garrett housing. The .63 will spool a bit faster but trades off a bit of high end power. This is a 600 whp turbo which is well outside of our fuel systems so the loss in top end power wont be missed as it could never have been had. 
The tial housing is also much more light and compact which will make it easier to fit to the vehicle and will put less stress on the manifold its attached too. 
Additionally the housing is V-Banded on both the turbine inlet and outlet sides. This offers an immense benefit over traditional housings when it comes to installation time and complexity. 








This next photo here is a comparison between a GT3071R compressor wheel and a GT3076R with the anti surge cover. Although both turbos use the same exhaust wheel the 3076 uses a larger compressor wheel. The benefit of this is that it flows a greater volume at the same pressure. This means more ponies, same/less boost. As response is mostly controlled by the exhaust wheel, the larger compressor wheel on the 3076R will only a small amount of extra spool time. We will be offering these kits both ways, but for yours truly, that 3076R is finding its new home.


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

Sooo this is the bsh big turbo kit comming out?
I might be selling my crappy awe k04 for something like this


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_Sooo this is the bsh big turbo kit comming out?
I might be selling my crappy awe k04 for something like this

Good luck fitting that 6 cylinder mani on your 4 cylinder...


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Good luck fitting that 6 cylinder mani on your 4 cylinder...









Who knows, we might be doing extended blocks and heads








More info on that manifold here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4430640


----------



## awb17x (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Good luck fitting that 6 cylinder mani on your 4 cylinder...


















Its nice to know though you agree your guys k04 is dog sh*t anyyyywaayyssss still love the pics


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_









Its nice to know though you agree your guys k04 is dog sh*t anyyyywaayyssss still love the pics

This thread will lead to the release of our FSI Hardware. Keep an eye on the forums and you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

I'm looking forward to this


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
Who knows, we might be doing extended blocks and heads








More info on that manifold here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4430640 
 
Great looking mani BTW, forgot to mention that before http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_









Its nice to know though you agree your guys k04 is dog sh*t anyyyywaayyssss still love the pics

Nowhere did I agree, Fail http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
BTW, poke around and you will see we just won the Redline time attack with our dog sh*t KO4


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (awb17x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awb17x* »_









Its nice to know though you agree your guys k04 is dog sh*t anyyyywaayyssss still love the pics

That's the kind of crap that turns good threads bad. You profile says you're 22, not 12. Grow up. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_
That's the kind of crap that turns good threads bad. You profile says you're 22, not 12. Grow up. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Dead sexy turbo parts gets the testosterone flowing


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

lol


----------



## staulkor (May 21, 2007)

Damn, just as I got used to my k04, now this comes around, hehehehe.
Got any more details on this?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (staulkor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *staulkor* »_Damn, just as I got used to my k04, now this comes around, hehehehe.
Got any more details on this?

Details are going to be coming consistently and following our release plan. As this kit will be a unique offering to the market in that it is not only going to be the top performing kit available, it is done so with a level of R&D and manufacturing not able to be provided by the only perceivable competition. 
By taking these steps it will educate, inform, and prepare the customer base for what is to come. Plus it gives something to read everyday







As we are moving into production with our partner AFI I do suspect there should be something new up this afternoon.


----------



## rissa422 (Jan 17, 2009)

o yeah going to need some better exhaust gas management soon


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (rissa422)*

Todays update: Fresh off the mill
This afternoon we finished running a small batch of oil pan adapters for the 2.0T FSI. These fittings bolt directly to the stock oil pan and allow a -10 drain fitting to be easily attached for the drain. 








Programming is done on this next piece and they are on the machine running. Instead of laser, hi def plasma, or waterjet, we take the extra time to CNC the flanges to ensure the highest precision, warp free parts with the cleanest finish. We are going to keep updating as new parts get off the machines.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

mmm wonder what todays update will be http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_mmm wonder what todays update will be http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

*Fresh off the mill: Head Flanges*
Today marked the completion of the production version of the head flange. Sparing no expense on this collaborative project AFI/BSH and our manufacturing partner Kenney Enterprises have brought to life this CNC Milled FSI head flange. Like any good project your foundation is most crucial in the overall health and longevity of the end result.
















*What sets us apart from the rest:*
There are many ways to make a flange. Plasma cutting, laser cutting, water jetting, and CNC machining are the most common. Of the group CNC is the most precision way to manufacture the flange and also to ensure the quality and longevity of the manifold it will become. 
Laser, Plasma, and Water Jet processes all typically start with sheets of plate material which is cut into finished parts through the respective process and in some cases (the FSI is one) will then go through a few finishing passes on a mill. Plate material by design is held to a much lower tolerance than billet steel which will start you out with a part prone to, if not warped already. 
Laser, plasma, and water jet all have draw backs, heat effected zones, foreign materials, and poor finishes to name just a few. All these factors lead to warpage, poor weld quality and eventually failures 
Through the CNC machining process we start with cold rolled 1018 bars of billet steel which are manufactured to higher standards than plate. On our mills we are able to machine a warp free, un-heat affected part. As the CNC mills use high precision tooling to make its cuts and no other form of media, the finished product is pure and will provide a foundation free of imperfection and impurities to insure proper welds. 
At the end of the day the quality of a manifold is only as good as the components and craftsmanship that goes into it.
We at BSH understand its’ little things that we are able to provide that will separate good enough from better than the rest. That is why we have partnered with industry leaders, who like us, refuse to cut corner to get a product “out there”.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Fresh Off the Bench: V Band Collectors
Todays update takes us into the manifold production. The most critical part of a tubular header is the merge collector. Since we are utilizing the V-band Tial housings a collector specific to the v band flange had to be designed. These collectors are made 100% in house including the machining of the V-band flange for the connection to the turbo. 








Internally the collectors are hand ported to ensure maximum flow and as little turbulence as humanly possible. AFI has considerable experience in this area and the quality of the porting and the welding on the collector shows it.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

looks great..


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

beautiful welds... if the whole manifold looks like that, i would be tempted to buy two. one for the car and one to display on the coffee table










_Modified by rhouse181 at 2:33 PM 6-22-2009_


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (rhouse181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_beautiful welds... if the whole manifold looks like that, i would be tempted to buy two. one for the car and one to display on the coffee table









_Modified by rhouse181 at 2:33 PM 6-22-2009_

Thank you. I will be sure to pass on the compliment to the AFI team.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

The production version of the AFI/BSH manifold is complete. There is nothing that comes close to it. Jesse is a true artist and it will show when the world see's how a VW part designed by one of the most regarded manifold designers can look, fit, and function when it is unveiled shortly.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

if you guys were all the way in az i would say this looks like it will be released at waterfest.
any updated time tables?


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Wow... Whoever does your TIG welding is amazing..


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*

Today's Teaser: Manifold Mounted
These are the first images of the production manifold publicly released. Utilizing the compact design of the V-Band turbine housing we were able to mount the manifold lower in the car to provide proper clearance for surrounding factory components. Taking a que from VW proper runner matching was utilized to ensure a turbulence free exhaust path. Both of these features are unique to this product in the realm of tubular manifolds. Over the next few days we will be releasing more images of the rest of the production hardware for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Jovian (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*

Looks awesome, very interested to see more on this project


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

What material is used? and will it fit a RHD car?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
*What sets us apart from the rest:*

Do not mean to step on anyone's toes here with this statement but fully CNC'ed flanges are pretty much standard practice where the FSI is concerned as plasma cutting or water jetting is tedious and quite frankly pointless due to angle cuts.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Do not mean to step on anyone's toes here with this statement but fully CNC'ed flanges are pretty much standard practice where the FSI is concerned as plasma cutting or water jetting is tedious and quite frankly pointless due to angle cuts.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'd agree, but we wouldn't of put that up if there wasn't some competitive advantage about it. Others are using a waterjet base with a cnc finish which doesnt make for lasting, clean welding.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_What material is used? and will it fit a RHD car?

The manifold is sch 40 stainless steel, we will be working with one of our international dealers to confirm if the manifold is either out of the box compatible or compatible with slight changes to RHD vehicles.


----------



## NOSMS (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Do not mean to step on anyone's toes here with this statement but fully CNC'ed flanges are pretty much standard practice where the FSI is concerned as plasma cutting or water jetting is tedious and quite frankly pointless due to angle cuts.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No toes stepped on. 
The only real reason to water jet and then CNC machine the harder details as our competitor does is cost. If you don't own your machines and you need to keep cost down, to keep profits up, you’re forced to cut corners. Since we own all of our machining and turning centers we can afford to spend a little more time to build a part correctly and not sacrifice quality. 
This is the same reason we made the $250,000.00 plus investment in our own CNC mandrel bender.
I refuse as many competitors have so eagerly done, to jump on the CHINA bandwagon. Yes, I know the parts are CHEAPER, they also cost less. However we have been doing this along time and we have found cutting corners hurts the customer and the company over the long haul. 
I know that right now times are tough for a lot of small companies. That is why now more than ever they need to work harder to make quality products and stop looking to the FAR EAST for a quick buck.
Most of you bought your cars because you proffered them to the cars coming out of the Asian markets. I am sure none of you even thought of purchasing a Chinese car. I would think you be appalled to find out how many of the parts you are being sold are from China. 
That is the reason we are taking the time to inform the buying public of “Why it is better”
Thanks, 
Mike











_Modified by NOSMS at 12:44 PM 6-25-2009_


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (NOSMS)*

Flanges all milled and ready to become manifolds.


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Cant Wait ... 








OFFICIAL BSH TEST PILOT ... lol


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure APR's extensive engineers already tried this and found it didn't give "much" more power than the GT2871...
You guys should have just called them and asked, they have all the answers.


----------



## banzai7 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*

On pump gas, which I'm pretty sure is actually true and even BSH might agree. Obvious with this kit you will have alot more potential though if you run race gas or meth. If my car wasn't DSG I would have probably got one of these kits instead of the EJ k04 i just bought.
P.S. anyone want to trade Manual for a DSG!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (banzai7)*

Todays update: Manifold Details
When designing a manifold there are many things to be considered. Turbo placement, manifold clearance to factory components, runner positioning, adaptability to existing factory and aftermarket components, and of course installation ease. 
Built from Sch 40 stainless steel and fabricated in a proper environment for clean, strong welding, AFI and its wizard Jesse Brozyna have delivered nothing short of the best. Where others see fit to use off the shelf collectors for cost reduction we are able to utilize the in house manufacturing abilities here to fabricate an application specific 2.5" low angle merge collector. This importance of this collector is that it allows the use of low slung runners to clear all factory components with ease. This design when incorporated with a matching heat shield negates the need for added expensive show pieces. 








As mentioned earlier, following VW's lead proper cylinder pairing was used in this design to provide uninterrupted exhaust flow through the manifold. The matching of cylinders is essential to maximize efficiency of the system as a whole. This feature, while doing next to nothing in cost of production has huge benefits in terms of spool up characteristics and top end flow. 








Being an ATP master dealer for the last 6 years and not only being the first adopter of their GT30 hardware for the fsi but also having sold dozens of kits around the world, we knew we wanted this manifold to be an easy upgrade for everyone who wanted to step it up. With the tial housing in place we had the room needed to get the turbo in the same spot so all existing customers would have to change would be the manifold and a few smaller items to make it work. 
Utilizing V band connections on all exhaust related components makes buttoning up the kit a breeze. Anyone who has dealt with trying to tighten up a four bolt flange in between the block and firewall will greatly appreciate this design attribute. Seen below is the manifold and wastegate all buttoned up and ready for boost!








No performance or longevity compromises were made in the development of this kit. Happy staff and a proper environment are essential for the longterm reliability and performance of any part of this magnitude. With a free market society its impossible to stop competition from trying, but with our abilities and partnerships with leading performance companies, its easy to make a better part without having to wait for the boat to dock.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

my god that looks sexxy...


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

So how much do we need to buy to get this mani and replace our ATP ?


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

meaning trade our apt kit in for a reduced price??


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (sciblades)*

Meaning you will just take your ATP manifold off and put this one in its place.


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Cool..
Send me one when they are ready please








And im sure that Devan wan't one too!!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (marc1171)*

We will have the manifolds/accsessories within ten days.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Meaning you will just take your ATP manifold off and put this one in its place.









Come on... bsh is good at its trade up policies


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: New friends playing nice together (TheBox)*

Finally, I can stop keeping secrets about this awesome turbo setup! 
This is going to be the business!!! If you have been on the fence and looking to spend some $ on some turbo upgrades then wait no longer! 
How can you not think that this is dead sexy!?!?!?!! Of course you can't, and you KNOW you want one! 

GnG Motorsports will also be carrying these units when fully released. Keep your eyes peeled for cars with BSH and GnG stickers. I guess they aren't undercover anymore!









-Gabe


----------



## babutler (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: New friends playing nice together ([email protected])*

You are right it is beautiful. I'm sold, now just gotta save the money. How about giving the military a raise Obama (kidding).


----------



## rissa422 (Jan 17, 2009)

this will be my next purchase!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Where others see fit to use off the shelf collectors for cost reduction we are able to utilize the in house manufacturing abilities here to fabricate an application specific 2.5" low angle merge collector.

the technobabble aside,
Phil you are pretty much doing your best to "tear" into the offerings by your competition by using big complex wording.Low angle or a high angle merge collector would not affect the spool characteristics whether it was a 1 piece merge collector,4 pieces welded from SCH40 or 4 pieces welded from Tin...
Otherwise Jesse's work looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
the technobabble aside,
Phil you are pretty much doing your best to "tear" into the offerings by your competition by using big complex wording.Low angle or a high angle merge collector would not affect the spool characteristics whether it was a 1 piece merge collector,4 pieces welded from SCH40 or 4 pieces welded from Tin...
Otherwise Jesse's work looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Using shorter runners however will. Had AFI gone with a longer collector for whatever reason the runner length would be affected by it in order to keep turbo placement. This design lends itself to allow for shorter runner lengths which will affect spool charecteristics among other attributes of having a start to finish vehicle specific part. The intention here is to inform, the more customers know, the better.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
Using shorter runners however will.

Not by much and the only way to quantitatively make a statement like this would be to dyno two exact engines with two exact sets up minus X runner length on one and Y runner length on the other.
Just a FYI - The most powerful VAG motors in NA run unequal runner lengths.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOSMS (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
the technobabble aside,
Phil you are pretty much doing your best to "tear" into the offerings by your competition by using big complex wording.Low angle or a high angle merge collector would not affect the spool characteristics whether it was a 1 piece merge collector,4 pieces welded from SCH40 or 4 pieces welded from Tin...
Otherwise Jesse's work looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Maybe you’re right? 
Instead of informing the public why a company feels their products are superior. I guess the classy way to address this market is to use dismembered parts of religious figures in an attempt to mock ones competitors.
I guess I might resort to that if the facts put forth were true and I had no real answers to the questions raised about my company and products. 
Then again I would have to live with myself at the end of the day so let’s just say I wouldn’t consider it.
As for the performance of our AFI designs I think our reputation stands for itself.
Mike


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (NOSMS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOSMS* »_I guess the classy way to address this market is to use dismembered parts of religious figures in an attempt to mock ones competitors.

Mike,
thats exactly my point.AFI/Jesse has always done amazing work so why the babble?
All that is needed to be said is:
"hey guys,here is our FSI kit,let us know what you think".
Not a long winded paragraph that confuses the general public into thinking that what you are doing is superior to everyone else when in actual fact it is pretty much industry standard.That is my point.
* Design flange in SW
* CNC cut flange
* Get SCH40 pipe
* Position Turbo
* Weld pipe to flange
* back purge welds
voila turbo manifold...


----------



## NOSMS (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Mike,
thats exactly my point.AFI/Jesse has always done amazing work so why the babble?
All that is needed to be said is:
"hey guys,here is our FSI kit,let us know what you think".
Not a long winded paragraph that confuses the general public into thinking that what you are doing is superior to everyone else when in actual fact it is pretty much industry standard.That is my point.
* Design flange in SW
* CNC cut flange
* Get SCH40 pipe
* Position Turbo
* Weld pipe to flange
* back purge welds
voila turbo manifold...

I respect your opinion and we both seem to feel the same way about Jesse’s abilities. 
However there are differences. We just finished up development of our new line of turbo kits and accessories for the S2000. On the car we installed the last turbo kit on we saw 100+ hp increase a full 1000 rpm sooner, @ 2psi less boost and using a larger AR housing then the turbo kit it came in with.
The customer who had spent over $6000.00 on the competitor’s turbo kit we replaced with ours had one thing to say. 
I wish I knew you guys two years ago.
So I disagree that you can slap together a turbo kit wave a magic wand and have the perfect kit.
I also happen to know a lot about the back story on the other kits on the market and can assure you the RD and development that went in to them is not what you think.
If you would like to discuss this further send me a pm with your phone number and I will be happy to give you a call.
Thanks,
Mike



_Modified by NOSMS at 7:38 AM 6-28-2009_


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (NOSMS)*

Lovefab?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: (shortydub)*

BSH, the kits look nice, AFI makes a quality product but what is being used for tuning on these setups ? The quality of the parts means nothing if the same quality of tuning isn't readily available.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_BSH, the kits look nice, AFI makes a quality product but what is being used for tuning on these setups ? The quality of the parts means nothing if the same quality of tuning isn't readily available.










We are letting the curtain up a little bit at a time, this thread has a few more steps left in it before the Prestige.


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

i cant stop dreaming about all these tubular manifolds coming out... metallic sex


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_ i cant stop dreaming about all these tubular manifolds coming out... metallic sex









We have made a lot of progress over the last few days. The production versions of the oil and coolant lines are done, production versions of the downpipes are being welded out presently along with the dump tubes, production versions of the intake adapters and charge pipes are done and thats about a wrap on that end. 
NA Motorsports will have a few samples of the kits at their booth at waterfest, for those attending swing by and take a look at the quality of the craftmanship on this hardware. 
Waterfest will mark the official release of the three packages these turbo kits will come available in.
Manifold/Downpipe/Dumptube/Inlet
ATP Replacement
Complete Turn Key solution. 
The turn key kits will be a bit behind the rest as we are finalizing the infrastructure for software distribution. In the mean time, Revo, Unitronic, Eurodyne, and others all have software that will be compatible with the basic kit packages. I say basic, because we havent got to the "kill them all" packages yet








Turbos supported are as follows:
GT2860RS
GT2871R
GT3071R with 5022 CHRA
GT3076R
GT35R
Stay tuned for more info. 



_Modified by BSH Speedshop at 1:46 PM 7-2-2009_


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

sorry probably dumb? whats 5022 CHRA?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_sorry probably dumb? whats 5022 CHRA? 

No worries. 5022 is a portion of the part number on the GT3071R CHRA. (The CHRA is the center portion of the turbo) There are two part numbers for the GT3071, 5023 and 5022. They perform the same but the castings are different. The tial housing we use only fits the 5022 CHRA. 
Hope that cleared it up!


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

roger doger thanks!


----------



## TGZ (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*

This might be a stupid question but with all these incredible products that you guys are developing to make our MKV's faster, what will be done with this cam follower problem that we are now plagued with? 
I dream of throwing a sick turbo setup like this on my car, but I'm scared to go higher than stage 2 at the moment because I don't want to end up with a big problem. Does getting into performance like this just require us to install a new cam follower every oil change and call it an additional cost of having a highly tuned car, or will there ever be a fix for this problem?
Anyway beautiful work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (TGZ)*

The cam follower is a problem but just check it. Every oil change is a little bit much but cant hurt to check it.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (TGZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TGZ* »_This might be a stupid question but with all these incredible products that you guys are developing to make our MKV's faster, what will be done with this cam follower problem that we are now plagued with? 
I dream of throwing a sick turbo setup like this on my car, but I'm scared to go higher than stage 2 at the moment because I don't want to end up with a big problem. Does getting into performance like this just require us to install a new cam follower every oil change and call it an additional cost of having a highly tuned car, or will there ever be a fix for this problem?
Anyway beautiful work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the post







The cam follower shouldn't be affected by a larger then stock turbo kit. Its along for the ride no matter what. Best thing to do whether stock modified etc is be good to your oil, do what you can to keep oil/fuel/water from mixing together inside of it, and above just check it on occasion to see where its at in life.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
Thanks for the post







The cam follower shouldn't be affected by a larger then stock turbo kit. Its along for the ride no matter what. Best thing to do whether stock modified etc is be good to your oil, do what you can to keep oil/fuel/water from mixing together inside of it, and above just check it on occasion to see where its at in life. 

Actually, big turbos and etc require more fuel. More fuel = more load that is placed on the cam follower via the HPFP. 
Dave


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Actually, big turbos and etc require more fuel. More fuel = more load that is placed on the cam follower via the HPFP. 
Dave

I agree in theory however at least in our experience with running a GT30 and AT Fuel Pump for the last two years on our shop car the rate of wear wasn't accelerated to the point of weekly/bi-weekly-monthly-bi monthly changes. Like anything else in tuning (or in this case owning an FSI







), be responsible but this is far from an install a turbo kit triple your maintenance situation.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
Turbos supported are as follows:
GT3071R with 5022 CHRA
GT3076R
GT35R


Anything bigger than a GT2871 on a FSI engine is just *over kill *, end of story.
Shortly we will be making 500whp on our FSI shop car with just a tiny little 2871 compared to the MONSTER turbos you are offering, and the vehicle will be one of the most *dynamic* and fun VWs ever to drive on the street.
Is someone writing you guys custom software for your turbo "kits" ? 

_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
In the mean time, Revo, Unitronic, Eurodyne, and others all have software that will be compatible


Mix-matched hardware / software. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Again the * quality * of the manufacturing looks to be top notch, but it really is worth-less without a quality tune / software.


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:11 PM 7-9-2009_


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess the people buying the BSH will be lucky with the quality software tuners they have available to them. 
No point being a one shop wonder! Again why is someone who distributes APR trying to hijack a thread and start talking about APR. Please keep on topic mate!


_Modified by aussievfrss at 10:48 PM 7-9-2009_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_I guess the people buying the BSH will be lucky with the quality software tuners they have available to them. 
No point being a one shop wonder! Again why is someone who distributes APR trying to hijack a thread and start talking about APR. Please keep on topic mate!

 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Anything bigger than a GT2871 on a FSI engine is just *over kill *, end of story. 

i would wait till these kits are readily available and dyno sheets are floating around before you start making silly statements... notice how APR was not one of the tuners listed as possible selections for a tuner? there is probably a reason why you have not had any success with turbos larger than the GT2871... perhaps its a combination of inferior hardware and a shatty tune that couldn't utilize the capabilities of a larger turbo? 
please don't ruin a good thread with your meaningless banter, it only soils your reputation http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by rhouse181 at 9:01 AM 7-10-2009_


----------



## GT42r_Hatch (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Anything bigger than a GT2871 on a FSI engine is just *over kill *, end of story.
Shortly we will be making 500whp on our FSI shop car with just a tiny little 2871 compared to the MONSTER turbos you are offering, and the vehicle will be one of the most *dynamic* and fun VWs ever to drive on the street.

You should stop inhaling all that nitrous...you're going to need some on the motor to make 500whp on a gt2871








What the difference between a "tiny little" 2871 and a MONSTER 3071 anyways??? same compressor wheel...and roughly 6mm difference on the turbine wheel...i wouldn't exactly call it a "MONSTER"


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

Check his sig. It's pretty much self explanitory


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to pics being blocked by my firewall at work
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to BSH


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (GT42r_Hatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT42r_Hatch* »_i wouldn't exactly call it a "MONSTER"









Quoted text mentions a GT35R which is very large and not very proportionally sized for this tiny engine.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Quoted text mentions a GT35R which is very large and not very proportionally sized for this tiny engine. 

Its just a mention of what will fit the hardware, nothing more.







I like the 30 series turbos on this engine personally. Good response, solid top end, room to grow as the scene develops. In the end its all opinion and we are trying to cater to as many as we can.


----------



## GT42r_Hatch (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Quoted text mentions a GT35R which is very large and not very proportionally sized for this tiny engine. 

Quoted text mentions "monster turbos" implying that the 3071, 3076 and 3582 are all "monsters" and clearly does not single out the gt35.
The 2871 IMO is another one of Garrett's mis-matched combos (much like a 3082 or 4094).


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (GT42r_Hatch)*

Wow, thats the only thing i can say, it looks awesome, another good option for the guys that wanna go the Big turbo route...
i also think the same as you phil, the gt3071r is one of the best choices for the 2.0t, congrats great job..


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

AND WERE IS MY SPECIAL E-MAIL


----------



## Audswagen (May 29, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
I agree in theory however at least in our experience with running a GT30 and AT Fuel Pump for the last two years on our shop car the rate of wear wasn't accelerated to the point of weekly/bi-weekly-monthly-bi monthly changes. Like anything else in tuning (or in this case owning an FSI







), be responsible but this is far from an install a turbo kit triple your maintenance situation. 


I remember talking to someone there a little while ago about your build. He seemed pretty excited about it, but said it was taking quite some time, i think he said its been down about a year or so and it was scheduled to be finished towards the middle of this year. I also remember reading somewhere about your engine blew due to fueling issues and running too lean, how do you plan to correct this issue on your current set-up. How many miles do you have on it currently?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Audswagen)*

These things really do take quite some time if you want them done right first go around. It helps when you work with other tuners who are known for building some of the fastest street imports in the nation right now. 
The cars been on the road months now, not sure who you talked too (or if you did talk to anyone for that matter) In fact it was driven to Vegas a few weeks ago for Wustefest. 
The old motor had a run in with a local tuner who is not a part of this project and who I wont name when we were testing ATP turbo kit software. A version of the file had a lean spot on boost onset, burned up piston #4. This what not a BSH product, a BSH kit, or a BSH tune. But it happens, that's whats testing is all about. Im not sure why you would ask how we plan to correct it. You correct it by going through the testing process from start to finish and not getting discouraged when things dont go your way.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Well put together.


----------



## devanf (Jan 22, 2006)

Guys,
We have atp3071 on our gti and atp3076 on our Leon cupra(tfsi). Phil help us with the tech info and he really know his stuff. We agreed to go with the ATP stuff until the BSH manifolds were ready.
Needless to say we will be swapping to this setup and testing the RHD compatibility.
Unitronic (MikeZ) has tuned both the cars to over 400hp - on both cars the boost curve is so smooth you can barely tell they are aftermarket. So there will definitely be a Unitronic tune available for this setup on the Gt3071 and Gt3076. Maybe even a Gt35 if we finish the racecar project.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (devanf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *devanf* »_Guys,
We have atp3071 on our gti and atp3076 on our Leon cupra(tfsi). Phil help us with the tech info and he really know his stuff. We agreed to go with the ATP stuff until the BSH manifolds were ready.
Needless to say we will be swapping to this setup and testing the RHD compatibility.
Unitronic (MikeZ) has tuned both the cars to over 400hp - on both cars the boost curve is so smooth you can barely tell they are aftermarket. So there will definitely be a Unitronic tune available for this setup on the Gt3071 and Gt3076. Maybe even a Gt35 if we finish the racecar project.

Yours should be ready pretty soon too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

I wan't mine too








Ill just check how it fit's on the LHD Cupra instead of Devan's RHD


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_I wan't mine too








Ill just check how it fit's on the LHD Cupra instead of Devan's RHD









By the end of the weekend there will be lots of pictures of the WOA kit we are bringing to Waterfest. 
Id like people to swing by and touch and feel this thing so they can talk about it after seeing it first hand. Pics on the web are one thing, but to see these parts in person will say more about the quality and craftmanship than any words or images.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

I agree.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*

Back from Waterfest now and was hoping to hear what people had to say about the kit that saw it at the event.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

wanna post up some pics for us that didn't get an opportunity to make it to waterfest? would love to see the kit put together...


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

This kit is top notch. We had the kit displayed on Sunday at Waterfest and will soon be installing one on our GLI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

These pics were sent to me from [email protected] NA Motorsports.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Guys Great job on the Kit, Definitely looks great!!


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

i'm liking it! is that an atmospheric dump for the wastegate or does it get routed back into the downpipe?


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

was it out on sunday, i don't remember seeing this there and i was looking..granted i was not sure at which vendor but i did visit almost all the vendors.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_i'm liking it! is that an atmospheric dump for the wastegate or does it get routed back into the downpipe?

it is an open dump, but we will offer both...


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_was it out on sunday, i don't remember seeing this there and i was looking..granted i was not sure at which vendor but i did visit almost all the vendors.

it was at Dynamic's Booth on Sunday! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwaro725 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

seen it in person this thing really is a work of art, Now all we need is one for the 24v and well be set







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_This kit is top notch. We had the kit displayed on Sunday at Waterfest and will soon be installing one on our GLI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Install one on my GLI instead


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This kit is awesome, we had it on display saturday and early sunday. Everyone who came around was drooling... amazing workmanship! 
Im waiting to do this to my car haha.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Whats the pricing??


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

would love some pics and pricing of the ATP replacement kit... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weedo (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_Whats the pricing??

x2
I'm getting ready to make some decisions on a bigger full turbo setup for the wolfy. Curious about pricing vs the competition, power differences across the rev-range, etc... I'm just around the corner from you so I'll be watching. Beautiful pieces by the way! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Back from Waterfest now and was hoping to hear what people had to say about the kit that saw it at the event. 

Its a beautiful piece with top notch workmanship http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It was nice to finally meet you Phil @Waterfest and good luck with this hardware kit another nice option for the FSI engine .







Bob.G


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_would love some pics and pricing of the ATP replacement kit... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

For the GT2860, 2871, 3071-WG, and for customers who can modify their dump tube section of their ATP 3071 external dump downpipe (basically remove it and patch the hole) the upgrade kit should be right around $2249.99 including a mix of BSH and Tial hardware to complete the upgrade. 
If you need the downpipe it will add about $300-$350 when purchased with the package.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Weedo)*

Some details:
Matched runner tube header setup for V band turbine housings and wastegates.
Supports the Garrett GT 2860, 2871, 3071, 3076, 3582
Depending on turbo, motor, and tuning can support anywhere from 350 to 700 whp.
Available in two stages, Work of Art and Kill Em All. The former is for stock motors and will run up to 22 psi, the latter is for built motors and will support up to 44 psi tuner dependent. 
While we will have kit specific software tailored, there is flexibility for those who want to go all out to be who they want to be given their resources. 
Estimated retail on the complete turbo/hardware package is in the ball park of the dug out (more specific then the ball park) of $5k with a fueling kit available separate depending on what you need. ie, pump, injectors, software etc.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: New friends playing nice together (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Lets see what kind of trouble these two amigos can get into

















Looks like my Turbo!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: New friends playing nice together (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
Looks like my Turbo!









Now you just need the manifold to match


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: New friends playing nice together (BSH Speedshop)*

i never even saw this their, i wish i could have inspected it in person


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: New friends playing nice together (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
Now you just need the manifold to match










Sponsor me















Cant wait to see some #'s on that 76 ill be getting some new #'s soon my clutch goes in next week(Finally lol) and i gurantee 400+whp with no meth on the same 76r so you gonna love it.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: New friends playing nice together (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
Sponsor me

















why would you want to sponsor someone who lives on a island in the middle of nowhere...








you see you need to sponsor a canadian that can get LOTS of exposure...


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: New friends playing nice together (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
why would you want to sponsor someone who lives on a island in the middle of nowhere...








you see you need to sponsor a canadian that can get LOTS of exposure...









Lol fatboy you wouldnt even keep up with our BT 1.8Ts here & sponsor you????LMFAO!!Only thing your car is good for is parking low!!
And this aint nowhere this is the 50TH state.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: New friends playing nice together (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
Lol fatboy you wouldnt even keep up with our BT 1.8Ts here & sponsor you????LMFAO!!Only thing your car is good for is parking low!!
And this aint nowhere this is the 50TH state.


----------



## JoBu (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

So $5k plus software (maybe $1000), HPFP ($500-$1000), and injectors (about $600) brings it to at least $7k, correct? If you are already Stg 2+ you save the cost of the HPFP.


----------



## Weedo (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop) (JoBu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoBu* »_So $5k plus software (maybe $1000), HPFP ($500-$1000), and injectors (about $600) brings it to at least $7k, correct? If you are already Stg 2+ you save the cost of the HPFP. 

Or about the cost of a used Z06 motor.







Kidding!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop) (Weedo)*

Newest pics, billet and stainless!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

omg, turbo swaps are ****ing expensive!
when i was in the Honda scene, we were swapping our K20A3s and K20A2s and making them Frankenstein motors... we would use the K24 motor from a TSX or accord and the head from an RSX-S and make like mid to high 200s without a good tune... and u could do it for less than 2k. lol
damn, this scene is expensive as hell...


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Krieger)*

Depends which side of the Honda scene your on. The fast side makes most of us look like chump change.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a62lIooqkBs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: New friends playing nice together ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i never even saw this their, i wish i could have inspected it in person

x2


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: New friends playing nice together (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_
x2

x3. As good as the pictures look the real deal is even better.


----------



## GT42r_Hatch (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_omg, turbo swaps are ****ing expensive!
when i was in the Honda scene, we were swapping our K20A3s and K20A2s and making them Frankenstein motors... we would use the K24 motor from a TSX or accord and the head from an RSX-S and make like mid to high 200s without a good tune... and u could do it for less than 2k. lol
damn, this scene is expensive as hell...

lets be real here...Your not doing a k swap for less than 2g's lol. Kpro with ecu is $1100 itself. Mounts, axles, cable box, etc another $1000+ and you haven't even got to the motor, tranny, header, etc yet. We've built plenty of fast k series, our shop car makes 1000+ hp, along with the fastest na street car running our parts.


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_omg, turbo swaps are ****ing expensive!
when i was in the Honda scene, we were swapping our K20A3s and K20A2s and making them Frankenstein motors... we would use the K24 motor from a TSX or accord and the head from an RSX-S and make like mid to high 200s without a good tune... and u could do it for less than 2k. lol
damn, this scene is expensive as hell...

hahahaha, try tuning in the Porsche scene!


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (bostonaudi1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bostonaudi1* »_
hahahaha, try tuning in the Porsche scene! 

Just look at the APR software cost: 
http://goapr.com/products/ecu_....html
But then again, look at the gains if you were to W/M a 997 and run 100oct.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (INYNN)*

Made some new fixtures last night to allow us to pre clock the turbo chargers. This will really cut down on your install time/difficulty. 
Also a new pic of the 3.5" inlet with provisions for all factory components.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Phil, nice speaking with you at waterfest although it was a bit short since I was so busy. I never had a chance to introduce myself to the other person with you. Was that Justin?


----------



## Audswagen (May 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Arin you should go work for BSH and take pictures for them


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

APR needs Arin to make them look fancy and cool with his graphics skills.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Phil, nice speaking with you at waterfest although it was a bit short since I was so busy. I never had a chance to introduce myself to the other person with you. Was that Justin?

yeah that was me...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_APR needs Arin to make them look fancy and cool with his graphics skills.

Nooo, not Aussievfrss guy and his witty responses! What will APR do?!?!


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have no idea, what would you do, you represent them!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*

First ones are heading out.


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Is there a set being test fitted on RHD cars?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussievfrss* »_Is there a set being test fitted on RHD cars?

One of the first ten actually.


----------



## J-GTi (Jan 12, 2008)

thats great news!!!


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

please keep us all informed


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (aussievfrss)*









Tonight we dial in a few things, tomorrow ish we will make some sweet vids for you. This thing...is an animal.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

lookin good... can't wait to see some vids and numbers


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*FV-QR*

So excited!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SmithersSP)*

any pics of the downpipe and dump tube?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

What angle are you looking for?
I can probably get you some by the end of the day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What angle are you looking for?
I can probably get you some by the end of the day.

really just looking to see how tight the bend is and how it clears the shifter cables and stuff, i know its tight in their


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Solid looking kit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Audswagen (May 29, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_








Tonight we dial in a few things, tomorrow ish we will make some sweet vids for you. This thing...is an animal. 

Looks great, It looks as if those *VF* engine mounts are still holding up great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (Audswagen)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## NOSMS (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: (Audswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audswagen* »_
Looks great, It looks as if those *VF* engine mounts are still holding up great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*BSH ENGINE MOUNTS:*








*YOU* can preorder now!!!!
I'm sure Justin would work you a deal on a set when you buy your BSH/AFI Turbo Kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Open wastegate dump?
YES!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Here are a couple... I am going to try and get you a few install shots a little later today!


















_Modified by [email protected] at 11:19 AM 8-5-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

You have application / hardware specific Tuning for this setup yet ?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You have application / hardware specific Tuning for this setup yet ? 









What if we told you we did









Sit back and relax.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*

Oh I'm relaxed mate. I just have customers that keep asking me, and I'm just trying to get answers for them


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Rods ??
Oh and U.S. based companies always forget about us European buyers. (btw sent Phil the part number for the PCV hose)
We have a canister that needs to be screwed on the OEM mount...
VF also made the same mistake of forgetting about it, so did BFI...
*sigh*


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_Rods ??
Oh and U.S. based companies always forget about us European buyers. (btw sent Phil the part number for the PCV hose)
We have a canister that needs to be screwed on the OEM mount...
VF also made the same mistake of forgetting about it, so did BFI...
*sigh*

EVAP Delete


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EL_3grab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL_3grab* »_
EVAP Delete


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Someone has done their homework making the wg dump further back to avoid issues with knock sensors. Maybee that's a comon practice but definitly well thought out. Well done!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Someone has done their homework making the wg dump further back to avoid issues with knock sensors. Maybee that's a comon practice but definitly well thought out. Well done!

Good eye sniper








Turbo Kits on the bench for final inspection for leaving us and going to their new homes. 








Manifold Weld Closeup








Internal Porting








One of the manifold and Gate Bolted to the engine.


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks Good! Its good to see some quality stuff rolling out!


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

so you guys have the software for it??


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Everything looks awesome guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (NAMotorsports)*

We thought it would be fun to do a comparison photo between the GT3076R and a REALLY big automotive turbo. GT30, meet S372!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_We thought it would be fun to do a comparison photo between the GT3076R and a REALLY big automotive turbo. GT30, meet S372!










i know someone with a lower end and top end that is capable of rev'ing high enough to spool that S372







o yeah he got the fuel too


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i know someone with a lower end and top end that is capable of rev'ing high enough to spool that S372







o yeah he got the fuel too









Now that someone just needs the right hardware to connect the dots


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

All we would need to do is mount the turbo in the passenger seat!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_All we would need to do is mount the turbo in the passenger seat!









i have a plasma cutter it would be no problem


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i have a plasma cutter it would be no problem

Punch a hole in the fire wall and put the turbo in the glovebox. Now thats sleeper.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Better yet, cut a hole in the hood and mount it above the motor like a blower. with a giant cone filter attached directly to it, it will look like a rocket!


----------



## SilverEmperor (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey sick looking manifold, looks just like the full-race t3 manifold for the mitsu evo's
fsi =








evo =


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Next to each other it is quite similar to an upside down B series top mount...








You should pick one up and do a 600 Hp GTI to go along with your EVO.



_Modified by [email protected] at 7:47 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## SilverEmperor (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Hahaha, the evo's the money pit, the gti needs to stay a daily driver....gorgeous stuff thou, I would love to run that mani


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

we can get you set up with a very "daily driver" set up... we can do as small as a 28/60 on than mani...


----------



## SilverEmperor (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

That would be sick, but then I got to think about the fuel pump, injectors, intercooler, exhaust, intake, and even worse what tuning???? Way too much money to get started all over again








Has anyone ran this kit yet?? Any numbers or times??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

We have had it on the shop car for quite a while now. it is a completely built motor and we are running the 30/76. it feels like it would run in the 11's on one leg...
We have a bunch of kits going out into the world in a day or two as well. one that is really exciting a KEA Kit for a quattro MT Audi S3 RHD in the UK!
We are still in the process if narrowing down the proprietary software, but before we sent in the ecu the last time we were hitting right around 450 at pretty moderate boost levels. Once we have the tuning fully worked out we will start posting logs and Dyno plots.


----------



## SilverEmperor (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Are you using the stock MAF housing making the 450hp? Can't wait to see that car fly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by SilverEmperor at 12:26 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SilverEmperor)*

Yea so far its all been on the stock MAF. It has a few limitations that get addressed in the higher output package of the kit but for now its beating up the pavement







.
Latest version of our BT software should be loaded today and as long as everything logs as expected it will be big boost video time


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Latest version of our BT software should be loaded today and as long as everything logs as expected it will be big boost video time









The file is in, and it is good! 4 rides have been given, all of which resulted in frantic reaches for the Oh **** handle.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*

Outside of getting the newest file today has been pretty wild. Packaged up the next turbo kit which is off to the UK! Build thread on that car here http://www.audizine.com/forum/...02966
AFI finished up their new forward mount turbo kit for the EVO's
















Doing some tweaking on the turbo rhino that lives here








And getting the S2million ready for racing this weekend


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*

What company software??


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ($GTI07$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_What company software??

We are working with Unitronic on the tuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*









Over the last few days we have spent a few hours on the dyno collecting data on various pressure levels of our turbo kit to further along the software development. This is the initial revision of the software, there is quite a bit of power left in the setup without running more boost.... but we will be adding boost as well to push our own development of the next level of hardware. The dip in the graph is where timing was pulled to match the estimated torque peak, we were spooling about 800 rpms earlier then expected so this will be part of the next revision. On the street I dont feel it though, probably because I'm to busy looking up ahead! 
Lets get right to it. 
First set of numbers, 16 psi vs 20 psi. 356 whp - 418 whp








Round two, 16 vs 24 psi 356 whp vs 457 whp








Another test we performed was stock IC vs BSH FMIC on the higher boost setting. This kit will bolt up to stock so this was important to know. 








The next phase will be smoothing out the fuel and timing curves, and then we will get to work on the even more powerfull "kill em all" package.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*

you guys are no working with revo. thats sucks lol now i have to get unitronic to get your turbo system.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

great looking numbers! top notch hardware and unitronic tuning ftw...


----------



## solo8788 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

1. Is software included in the kits price? If not, how much is it?
2. Are injectors and HPFP in the kits price? if not, which ones did you use for your numbers?
3. Are the dyno plots with the 3071 or 3076 turbo?


_Modified by solo8788 at 5:20 AM 8-22-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (solo8788)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$GTI07$* »_you guys are no working with revo. thats sucks lol now i have to get unitronic to get your turbo system.

Revo will be tuning on a kit in the UK in the next week or two.

_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_great looking numbers! top notch hardware and unitronic tuning ftw...

Thanks for the kins words. There has been a lot of hard work that has gone into this in the few months and we are excited to see that things are coming together so nicely.

_Quote, originally posted by *solo8788* »_1. Is software included in the kits price? If not, how much is it?
2. Are injectors and HPFP in the kits price? if not, which ones did you use for your numbers?
3. Are the dyno plots with the 3071 or 3076 turbo?

Kit price is for hardware only. The software, injectors and fuel Pump are not included.
RS4 Injectors can be added for $515 
AutoTech fuel Pump $399 
Between REVO UNI and Euro Dine you can get software for $650 to $1000 depending on what you choose.
We used the Gt3076 this time around...



_Modified by [email protected] at 1:26 PM 8-22-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Phil any head work? the torque flat line is very nice a good thing to see that means nothing at all even up to 418whp is being out flowed


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just cleaned up the casting more then anything. Nothing radical.


----------



## solo8788 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Thanks phil, been watching this thread for a while and just trying to get an idea of what the total cost my upgrade would be. 
Kit looks top notch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are these files safe for with stock internals?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (solo8788)*

The higher pressure numbers are going to be to much for the stock internals. We made 350 whp at 16 psi which is appropriate for the stock block. 
Ironically our goal for our higher out put kit was 450 whp... might need to take that up a notch apparently.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Great results guys! Much more power at lower boost than with the ATP kit hands down.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
...and then we will get to work on the even more powerfull "kill em all" package.

OMG I just picked up on this














"Kill em all" package. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You guys are so creative! Keep up the good work!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Lou_Y2mK5)*

And now the moment you have been waiting for :smile: Video shot on 91 octane, 20 PSI, about 110 degrees outside, still gets down and dirty. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cpk0tkRWRhk


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*

sounds and look really niceeee.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Best kit on the market period. Sounds and performs! Well done!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

what kind of fuelling is being used for the 24 psi numbers...


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

That was done on RS4 injectors and a V1 AT pump.


----------



## Waffle (Mar 5, 2008)

How would you say the spool time is on the 3076? Is it much greater than the 3071? Also, I have DSG, so I can't rev as high as a manual. What do you think would be the best option for me? I would like as much HP as I can get, but also a car that is pleasant to drive.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Nice Video guys. Its been our sound track all morning


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

Well im sold! sounds amazing!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Waffle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Waffle* »_How would you say the spool time is on the 3076? Is it much greater than the 3071? Also, I have DSG, so I can't rev as high as a manual. What do you think would be the best option for me? I would like as much HP as I can get, but also a car that is pleasant to drive.

The 3076 comes on 2-300 rpm later then the 3071. Unless you have DSG software to allow you to take it up higher in the RPM range Id stick with the 3071. We have had great results from that turbo and the DSG.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

Sounds pretty nice guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...110 degree heat, ugh, reminds me of when I go and visit the GF out in vegas, god I can't stand that heat. I'm already getting all excited for it to SNOW here !


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No kidding. We refer to the summer as our winter. Comes down to the age old debate of would you rather sweat or shovel


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

GT3076 is where its at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif is that 20psi @ 418whp w/ meth?


----------



## Mark Five (Jun 1, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Damn that thing is loud. Whats the exhaust set up?
And what brakes are using to stop it?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mark Five)*

Its a one off system for the shop car.







Something like it but with more noise reduction will be making its way out to the public shortly. 
Brakes are a very unhappy stock setup at the moment. Ksports coming soon.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_That was done on RS4 injectors and a V1 AT pump. 

no auxiliary fuelling... aka meth to make those numbers??? 
And any upgrade on the LPFP?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
no auxiliary fuelling... aka meth to make those numbers??? 
And any upgrade on the LPFP?

Stock LPFP, and of course I ran methanol, not so much for fuel addition but more for the fact that its 91 octane only out here!











_Modified by BSH Speedshop at 12:52 PM 9-3-2009_


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Great numbers for just 91 octane!! This kit would be great with a HTA3076 to make up for that 200 rpm later spool, it'll be just like a 3071


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Great numbers for just 91 octane!! This kit would be great with a HTA3076 to make up for that 200 rpm later spool, it'll be just like a 3071









Kinda like mine








Vids look nice, it deff pulls. Looks like a wg dump tube adds the cool factor








Nice Job Phil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by IMAN973 at 5:51 PM 9-3-2009_


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (IMAN973)*

The open dump is fun. We have had a few requests for recircs which we can do to eliminate the noise associated with the open dump tubes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

You can't be the sound of a WG dumping to Atmosphere !


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You can't be the sound of a WG dumping to Atmosphere !









Well turbo spool sounds good too


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

IS this a kill em all, or kill thyself kit? 450 hp in a fwd car? My car isn't all that stable on take off with just a stage II kit, I can't imagine trying to control the car with this much power, not that it wouldn't be fun for a bit. I think I'd only consider putting this much power on awd, like A4 or A3 quattro. 


_Modified by bostonaudi1 at 10:25 AM 9-6-2009_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (bostonaudi1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bostonaudi1* »_IS this a kill em all, or kill thyself kit? 450 hp in a fwd car? My car isn't all that stable on take off with just a stage II kit, I can't imagine trying to control the car with this much power, not that it wouldn't be fun for a bit. I think I'd only consider putting this much power on awd, like A4 or A3 quattro. 

_Modified by bostonaudi1 at 10:25 AM 9-6-2009_

You would be surprised how stable you can get FWD with diff, good suspension system and sticky tires . Im between 350-400whp and the only time it gets tricky is learning to modulate and applying the power around corners smoothly.
Yes it would be great to have AWD and I would love to have it but this is my second BT car and it just bites and goes .
I would like to stress that it needs a diff at these power levels for sure IMO.







Bob.G


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *bostonaudi1* »_IS this a kill em all, or kill thyself kit? 450 hp in a fwd car? My car isn't all that stable on take off with just a stage II kit, I can't imagine trying to control the car with this much power, not that it wouldn't be fun for a bit. I think I'd only consider putting this much power on awd, like A4 or A3 quattro. 

_Modified by bostonaudi1 at 10:25 AM 9-6-2009_

Kill thy self? Yeah if your stupid. People kill themselvs not cars. Sure not as "fun" as a quattro but still drivable and fun with responsability. 


_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 8:51 AM 9-6-2009_


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh common the who doesn't want more power, i remember being in lou's 400 whp gti with the gti and it was very stable.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (sciblades)*

Has anybody bought this kit yet? Where are the build threads??


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (IMAN973)*

Only me as far as I know..
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...02966


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_Only me as far as I know..
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...02966

Which is a freaking awesome build thread!


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

goodness gracious, great work guys


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (undeadsole)*


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

Tuesday you will see another build thread pop up....


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_

I would like to stress that it needs a diff at these power levels for sure IMO.







Bob.G

Its true... Having a diff and full mounts makes all the difference...
My car handles like a dream!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_Only me as far as I know..
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...02966

LOL Revo is tuning your car the only way Chris would help me out is if i ditched the 76 for a 71 & this thread is the very reason why i didnt wanna ditch the 76 because we knew one day everybodys gonna be ditching there 71 for the 76 and wadda you know


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
LOL Revo is tuning your car the only way Chris would help me out is if i ditched the 76 for a 71 & this thread is the very reason why i didnt wanna ditch the 76 because we knew one day everybodys gonna be ditching there 71 for the 76 and wadda you know









Naturally. The good news is this scene is moving faster then the 1.8t scene. I remember 3-4 years of "GT28RS OMG" and now 35R's arent uncommon.


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

Yep Revo are tuning my car, thats not a problem..
Im planning to have a 35R on mine as soon as there is available fueling to support..


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_Yep Revo are tuning my car, thats not a problem..
Im planning to have a 35R on mine as soon as there is available fueling to support..

Isnt everyone


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (IMAN973)*

Ha, guess so! Will be soooo good when that time comes though!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (jonnyc23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonnyc23* »_Yep Revo are tuning my car, thats not a problem..
Im planning to have a 35R on mine as soon as there is available fueling to support..

Notably you are dealing with REVO in the UK... from speaking with people who do Porsche builds and deal with Head Office in the UK... they are much more amenable to help out their customers and work with them...


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

kit purchased...


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_kit purchased...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congrats i would jump on this too if i didnt buy the ATP one & the #'s are not too far off from the ATP one im pretty sure if i had meth too id be well over 418whp on the same psi. so i think im good.
Id just do it for the open dump







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_kit purchased...

YES!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congrats i would jump on this too if i didnt buy the ATP one & the #'s are not too far off from the ATP one im pretty sure if i had meth too id be well over 418whp on the same psi. so i think im good.
Id just do it for the open dump







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

For rough comparison sake we made 457 at 24 psi with alchohol injection. With race gas in the tank injection really just cools down the air and moves the fuel limit out a bit (hence the big gains coming from it being run with pump gas) 
ATP GT3071R - 23 PSI 104 octane








ATP GT3071R - 25 PSI 104 octane (plot says 23 psi but confirmed by owner to be 25)


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Yup. The BSH manifold and turbo combo are a match made in heaven for the best overall power gains (band and peak) on pump only and race gas or pump/wai tuning. Even with ceramic coating the ATP manifold as I had done, it does not resolve the restrictions and much more gains to be had. 
I had to really push it hard 25-27psi with race gas to get over the 400whp mark.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

457







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tapp has a meth file waitng for me he was doing 480whp @29psi last i talked to him so one day ill be on meth too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_457







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tapp has a meth file waitng for me he was doing 480whp @29psi last i talked to him so one day ill be on meth too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vee arr six (Nov 30, 2004)

I will someday have this kit, finally a serious kit ready to 'kill em all'!!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (vee arr six)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee arr six* »_I will someday have this kit, finally a serious kit ready to 'kill em all'!!

That's how we do it


----------



## rissa422 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just ordered mine last night!


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (vee arr six)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee arr six* »_I will someday have this kit, finally a serious kit ready to 'kill em all'!!

Just be perpared for a "kill em all" version 2 and 2+ and race








I kid it looks like they have a lot of options now that will let u customize your own kit


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_
Just be perpared for a "kill em all" version 2 and 2+ and race








I kid it looks like they have a lot of options now that will let u customize your own kit

Making parts is what we do here.







I love those comments though, competitors saying it have a hard enough time getting one part out, heaven forbid they wanted to offer options


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (rissa422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rissa422* »_Just ordered mine last night!

OMG! You too!!!???


----------



## rissa422 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*








o yeah


----------



## little_red_fast (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: (rissa422)*

God I am Jealous of you guys! In time though, in time...


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

kit should get to me before the end of next week if that is the case a build thread will start that friday all the stuff arrives the, kit should be done by the end of the weekend.
I am hoping to show it off at h2o if any one wants to look at it or take a ride


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_kit should get to me before the end of next week if that is the case a build thread will start that friday all the stuff arrives the, kit should be done by the end of the weekend.
I am hoping to show it off at h2o if any one wants to look at it or take a ride









I hope you got superman installing it. Its a lot of work to get done before h2o


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

only 22 hours of labor...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_
I am hoping to show it off at h2o if any one wants to look at it or take a ride








where do we buy tickets for rides?


----------



## little_red_fast (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: (sciblades)*

It always takes longer bro, but I guess if you are hardcore, then you could do it.
Personally when I work on things I tell myself "Go slow, do it right and you'll enjoy it the first time, and don't drop another torx bit into the bottomless pit called my engine bay"


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

want this so bad...


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

Any plans to release something like this for the Audi community?


----------



## NOSMS (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: (Dubstuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubstuning* »_Any plans to release something like this for the Audi community?
 
1.8t Next then who knows


----------



## NOSMS (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

I heard two guys in arizona installed one in under eight hours










_Modified by NOSMS at 8:36 PM 9-12-2009_


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_where do we buy tickets for rides?









well that is a very good question i should make a box it will be like pony rides only much faster...


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_
well that is a very good question i should make a box it will be like pony rides only much faster...

It leaves you breathless like being kicked by the pony at the pony ride


----------



## jonnyc23 (Oct 5, 2006)

Mine is now up and running, had a tiny play through the gears running only 21psi and its fassssssssst! Impressive.. Can't wait for the full spec map and 30psi!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
It leaves you breathless like being kicked by the pony at the pony ride









Only a GT3076er knows the feeling


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

this is something for the winter... i can see an order coming on... I just have to recover from a hit from a new set of wheels...







The money tree doesn't grow as fast as I like... why couldn't this have been out 9 months ago...


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

I got 9 new money trees coming up


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

i chopped a few trees for this one but hey, doesn't the sang go you have to spend money to make money


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
Only a GT3076er knows the feeling































its an exclusive club


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_






















its an exclusive club 

Its the best club there is








That said, two new members are joining this week.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_I got 9 new money trees coming up









Hook it UP!


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

Somewhing wrong with your email ?








I wanna join the "club" also







)


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (marc1171)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_Somewhing wrong with your email ?








I wanna join the "club" also







)

There should be something in your inbox


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*looks loningly at drive way*
where out though fedex/ups
how i long for you


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (sciblades)*


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

Would you sell the tubular manifold separate? I already have a kit and don't want to spend all the money on buying a new one.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I belive they were working on a upgrade package for the current ATP folks.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_I belive they were working on a upgrade package for the current ATP folks. 

they are... its true...








Although I wouldn't be opposed to upgrading to a 3076 maybe...


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
they are... its true...








Although I wouldn't be opposed to upgrading to a 3076 maybe...









Yeah i know right! 
THe upgrade package would involve the WOA manifold and Tial vband turbine housing. A GT3071r or 76r would use the same Tial housing.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
Yeah i know right! 
THe upgrade package would involve the WOA manifold and Tial vband turbine housing. A GT3071r or 76r would use the same Tial housing.

Its got a couple other small things. 
Upgrade kit consists of:
BSH - Manifold
BSH - Dump Tube
Tial - Turbine Housing
Tial - Turbine Housing Clamp
Tial - MVS Wastegate
And you have the option of modifying your ATP downpipe, the Recirc Port needs to be cut off and welded shut, or we can supply our downpipe for the kit.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
Its got a couple other small things. 
Upgrade kit consists of:
BSH - Manifold
BSH - Dump Tube
Tial - Turbine Housing
Tial - Turbine Housing Clamp
Tial - MVS Wastegate
And you have the option of modifying your ATP downpipe, the Recirc Port needs to be cut off and welded shut, or we can supply our downpipe for the kit. 

No one else offers so many options like you guys! Keep up the good work!


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

update:
so shipping took longer then expected but with all great things i am sure they are well worth the wait....Thursday the kit should be here so once i have it installed i will be doing 800 miles on the engine in 1 day then hitting up the nearest dyno








the only real for see able set back will be shipping the ecu to uni but i can't imagine that would take that long.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_update:
so shipping took longer then expected but with all great things i am sure they are well worth the wait....Thursday the kit should be here so once i have it installed i will be doing 800 miles on the engine in 1 day then hitting up the nearest dyno








the only real for see able set back will be shipping the ecu to uni but i can't imagine that would take that long.

Why you got to shipp the ecu to uni? Dave did not have to do that for me.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

honestly i don't know i asked the alex guy, if i could get the file from force fed (with the rebate) *100 dollars off* since i didn't think i would have it installed by h2o and really wanted it. They said they do not give out bt tunes and i would have to mail them the ecu any way.
that is why the other day i asked if you had to send off your ecu, because i didn't want to have to do that. but i def don't want to drive around on revo stage II+ with the kit on and have the whole thing go boomy


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_honestly i don't know i asked the alex guy, if i could get the file from force fed (with the rebate) *100 dollars off* since i didn't think i would have it installed by h2o and really wanted it. They said they do not give out bt tunes and i would have to mail them the ecu any way.
that is why the other day i asked if you had to send off your ecu, because i didn't want to have to do that. but i def don't want to drive around on revo stage II+ with the kit on and have the whole thing go boomy

hmm not worth the trouble. If you want to get that deal Dave will honor it without a rebate. When are you coming back?


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

oh i know he would, but i am not getting back till November and i can't wait that long...i've waited too long as it is should have bought your stuff back in feb (stupid deal falling through). But for sure if i was back in O i would have him doing all the work in a heart beat. 
Luckly i found a very good guy up here who has been very good to me and my car. http://www.audizine.com/forum/...77008 but he isn't a uni dealer..


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_oh i know he would, but i am not getting back till November and i can't wait that long...i've waited too long as it is should have bought your stuff back in feb (stupid deal falling through). But for sure if i was back in O i would have him doing all the work in a heart beat. 
Luckly i found a very good guy up here who has been very good to me and my car. http://www.audizine.com/forum/...77008 but he isn't a uni dealer..









OH gotcha! Yeah I would not be able to let that candy sit there either. LOL
Good deal man! Can't wait for you to get back!


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

From what I see in this post the Tubelar Manifold looks stunning. My question is two fold. In the long run would it not crack and break over time. How reliable would this be.
Next question. I live at 5500ft or 1700m's. Would you recommend the 3071 or the 3076. I would presume that as much as I would love the 3076 it would just be too laggy at that altitude . Also would be using a 9.5 with rods bottom end. 
Are you going to show any comparisons directly at say low and high boost maybe 24 and 30 psi on both the 3071 and 3076 overliad if possible.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (playback)*

Part of our development process was to ensure we teamed up with the right group to make a potent and reliable package. AFI not only builds manifolds but actively campaigns cars in multiple different racing venues to prove their products longevity and performance. As you can see the quality and attention to detail (which ironically was poked fun at in this thread...) this is what allows us to offer a limited lifetime warranty on the manifolds. 
For your daily use that high up the 3071 would be the better way to go. 
As for higher boost runs, its bound to happen at some point. Getting enough fuel to run 30 PSI is our next hurdle to overcome. 

_Quote, originally posted by *playback* »_From what I see in this post the Tubelar Manifold looks stunning. My question is two fold. In the long run would it not crack and break over time. How reliable would this be.
Next question. I live at 5500ft or 1700m's. Would you recommend the 3071 or the 3076. I would presume that as much as I would love the 3076 it would just be too laggy at that altitude . Also would be using a 9.5 with rods bottom end. 
Are you going to show any comparisons directly at say low and high boost maybe 24 and 30 psi on both the 3071 and 3076 overliad if possible.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
As for higher boost runs, its bound to happen at some point. Getting enough fuel to run 30 PSI is our next hurdle to overcome. 


yea... get on that!! Dumping meth in by the gallon... not the best solution for the long term hahaha


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

had a great conversation with the people at unitronic today and i have to say their customer service is top top notch. 
Will take pictures install starts this weekend.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (sciblades)*

They really are a great group of guys!
Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


















stickers add hp


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (sciblades)*

So do pink packing peanuts!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Pink is the fastest type of packaging.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Pink is the fastest type of packaging.









Gots to be a real man to pack pink!








Niko get a build thread going like now dude! Mo pics!


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

well nikko is an idiot and forgot to buy injectors so i can't install this weekend..... **feels very stupid**


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Quote, originally posted by devanf » 
Guys,
We have atp3071 on our gti and atp3076 on our Leon cupra(tfsi). Phil help us with the tech info and he really know his stuff. We agreed to go with the ATP stuff until the BSH manifolds were ready.
Needless to say we will be swapping to this setup and testing the RHD compatibility.
Unitronic (MikeZ) has tuned both the cars to over 400hp - on both cars the boost curve is so smooth you can barely tell they are aftermarket. So there will definitely be a Unitronic tune available for this setup on the Gt3071 and Gt3076. Maybe even a Gt35 if we finish the racecar project.

Yours should be ready pretty soon too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So when are these kits reaching our S.A. shores. Any updates on the above cars ? 


_Modified by playback at 12:13 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (playback)*

Maybe he is waiting on a one of you KO4 guys to come around...


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

A big update regarding the production tuning. We have taken on our revisions as far as we can as is and are now sending a kit to Unitronic for the final fine tuning. Presently we have a powerful, fires up first try, smooth driving file. Now we we will be dialing it in to maximize economy and driving charecteristics that cant be enhanced without a car. Once complete, production files will get the seal of approval by Uni and be fully publically available for BSH turbo kit owners to use and prospective owners to know it is readily available. 
Thank you for all the support of this new product so far! 2010 is going to be a VERY powefull year for the 2.0T FSI.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

After experiencing this file I have nothing but good thing to say about it. It was 40's our today and it started right up with no extra gas needed to make it turn over. 
I can't wait till I am allowed to run full boost with the new file the car is already much faster and with the lsd very easy to drive. 
I think I am the only one in the US running the full kit so far but I do suggest it to any one looking to make real power, the injector problem will eventually be solved and when it is this kit will make crazy power, imagine the golf R with this thing







can't wait to see how much power can be made on this platform. 
Thanks again to everyone at BSH for their great R&D on the hardware side and uni for their effort on the software side


----------

